# Bigfoot in Georgia?



## Bigfoothunter (Aug 23, 2015)

I am neither a "believer" or "non believer" I am simply researching the phenomenon here in Georgia, and would be very interested to speak with anyone who thinks that they may have encountered one. If you believe that you have encountered a Bigfoot creature here in Georgia and would like to talk about it, please message me, thank you.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 23, 2015)

Heck, don't just message him, tell us the story too.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 23, 2015)

I happen to be somewhat of a believer. Check out the stories around Pigeon Mountain near Lafeyette. It's about 20 minutes from my house and has stories dating back decades. There are several of the stories on the BFRO website.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 23, 2015)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## oops1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 23, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Yep



Do you live close to Pigeon Mtn also? That's definatley  Bigfoot


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 23, 2015)

I think big foot went exstinked in the 80s


----------



## Big Foot (Aug 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I think big foot went exstinked in the 80s



if he's alive he is one old dude


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Do you live close to Pigeon Mtn also? That's definatley  Bigfoot


No that's a Dawson co Bigfoot. Different genetics I think.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 23, 2015)

one thing is for certain. a bigfoot hunter will starve to death


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> one thing is for certain. a bigfoot hunter will starve to death



Maybe not, a buddy of mine on here almost ran over a baby sasquatch with his lawnmower.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe not, a buddy of mine on here almost ran over a baby sasquatch with his lawnmower.



Good grief chief.. Where was the mom?


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe not, a buddy of mine on here almost ran over a baby sasquatch with his lawnmower.



then they must be real i stand corrected and almost believe


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 23, 2015)

Where have you been Mr Williams ?? We have been worried about you for a very long time !! Your thread from long ago maxed out on relies and a moderater started another one. Glad you are back and safe !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2015)

You are right Greg and we were kinda lost for a long time after he abandoned us. Then you took over and lead us back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2015)

Do mother n law's count?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Good grief chief.. Where was the mom?



She ran off before detected cause the grass was kneehigh.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 23, 2015)

Not real.. SOMEONE would have found a body or something by now.

AND IF I hook one up with a 150gr GameKing or SST INTERLOCK
out of the Big7, the mystery will be solved.


----------



## Bill Mc (Aug 23, 2015)

Bigfoot is the champion "Hide & Seek" player. Keep looking.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 23, 2015)

If you don't believe why research something you don't believe in?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Here we go. . . .. . . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> If you don't believe why research something you don't believe in?



I put lights and a brush guard on the riding mower. Baby sasquatches and lil bigfeets can be hazardous round here.

They breed like rabbits!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do mother n law's count?



Absolutely!!! Best post I've seen in here....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do mother n law's count?



Not evasive enough!


----------



## DAVE (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes they are real. Once when I was visiting a friends hunting camp down on the Ocmulgee , while sitting in a deer stand I caught a glimpse of one chasing a black panther late one afternoon. It was in the early season so visibility was short.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Aug 23, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> one thing is for certain. a bigfoot hunter will starve to death



Ok that was pretty funny


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Aug 23, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Where have you been Mr Williams ?? We have been worried about you for a very long time !! Your thread from long ago maxed out on relies and a moderater started another one. Glad you are back and safe !!



I am well Mr. Clayton thank you. I just thought I would check in again later after a time and see if anyone had anything that they wanted to talk about.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Aug 23, 2015)

A Friend of A Friend's 2nd Cousin through a 3rd Marriage Reported A Small Big Foot Near Waycross, Ga.  They Assembled a Search Group-Tracked It With Blood Hounds and A Team Of Dachshunds And Ended Up Treeing A Chewbacca In A Persimmon Tree....This Was Not Widely Reported.....But if You Do A Computer Search You Will Find Limited Details of The Night Investigation Led By Army Colonel Horatio McAdams...


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Aug 23, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> If you don't believe why research something you don't believe in?



That is a valid question. I do have reason to think that the subject warrants investigation, but I do have some reservations and would like to one day know the truth. I feel the only way to resolve this question at least for myself, is to look into it, I appreciate the question.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do mother n law's count?


You ain't right.

And the same for your avatar, accurate but ain't right!


----------



## fishtail (Aug 23, 2015)

What happened to the sightings near Hinesville about 20 years ago?

Granted this was when them two radio collared Panthers were making their way up here from Florida.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 23, 2015)

I found ones house to but that phone died taking with it all those pics.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 23, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Where have you been Mr Williams ?? We have been worried about you for a very long time !! Your thread from long ago maxed out on relies and a moderater started another one. Glad you are back and safe !!



Dang rite where you been??? Theys a dozen or so of us got real serious about bigfeets huntin since you posted up that first thread! We ain't had a bit of luck yet though! We need experienced guidance!!


Glad to see you are back! We need a GON bigfeets hunt!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 23, 2015)

I love my future Mother-In-Law.

We have talked on the phone but never met..

She lives in Wilmington, NC.

Nice looking woman too.. prolly ain't got big feet!


----------



## Swamperdog (Aug 23, 2015)

If they only had 1080P HD back then...


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 23, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do mother n law's count?



Only if they're real big and hairy.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2015)

Anybody heard about that one in Walker County Alabama. They got a TV show about it now. It bit the guy on the back and was radioactive. That's all we need a nuclear bigfoot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2015)

fishtail said:


> You ain't right.
> 
> And the same for your avatar, accurate but ain't right!


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Was that on Pigeon Mtn?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 24, 2015)

bigs foots can neh neh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Was that on Pigeon Mtn?



Not far from it. It was on Hog Jowl Rd.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 24, 2015)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I am well Mr. Clayton thank you. I just thought I would check in again later after a time and see if anyone had anything that they wanted to talk about.



How did the bigfeet conference go? I think that's where you were headed the last time we heard from you. We were afraid that you had gotten eated up by a squatch.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Aug 24, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> How did the bigfeet conference go? I think that's where you were headed the last time we heard from you. We were afraid that you had gotten eated up by a squatch.



I reconsidered going, so I do not know how it went. Since that time I have traveled to Oregon and Washington, and have spent a lot of time here in Georgia and Alabama.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Aug 24, 2015)

The OP should get in touch with those guy's from West Virginia that do the show "Mountain Monsters".  They are for real and almost always come up with some sort of verification-the photo may be a little fuzzy, or the foot print sort of washed out, and the bait is almost always gone with a sprung trap !!


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 24, 2015)

Swamperdog said:


> If they only had 1080P HD back then...



The gimlin footage has been proven to be the real deal. Just sayin. May have been the last one though


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 24, 2015)

Just some rational input.

There isn't just one. He/she/it needs at least a small population to breed. Think Amazonian tribe in the jungle.

With millions of hunters in the woods each fall. Should be a body produced by now. 

Millions of trail cams deployed all year-long getting clear shots, fuzzy pics don't cut it anymore.

Drones sneaking up on H/S/I time will tell.


----------



## joedublin (Aug 24, 2015)

Laugh if you want to...but all of us who have hunted the Everglades KNOW that they are there....the native Seminoles know it, too !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2015)

If they out there, I aim to find one.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 24, 2015)

No luck in Carnesville today. I will not give up though.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 24, 2015)

I swear on anything.  I heard 2 tree knocks 2 deer seasons ago.
I heard knocks.  
Now, if a bigfeet did it or not I am unclear.  
But I Heard the knocks.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If they out there, I aim to find one.





T.P. said:


> No luck in Carnesville today. I will not give up though.



The Achumpkee bottoms will reveal their secrets.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2015)

Wonder if thread will last as long as the last one.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 25, 2015)

In Jefferson today. I have found some scratch marks on the ground behind the shop that are very strange. I will investigate further into the woods and advise on my findings.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> In Jefferson today. I have found some scratch marks on the ground behind the shop that are very strange. I will investigate further into the woods and advise on my findings.



Was there by chance a wet, funny-smelling clump of grass beside them?


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 25, 2015)

how come with all the "I saw bigfoot"encounters, nobody has a camera or gun?
If i'm in the woods, I have a gun or two.  If I see some 10 foot tall creature running around, i'm shooting it...!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 26, 2015)

I always have candy bars in my pack for situations regarding Bigfeets. Everybody knows they like chocolate and will be easily captured due to the free candy bars and whatnot..


----------



## T.P. (Aug 26, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Was there by chance a wet, funny-smelling clump of grass beside them?



Yes, it smelled awful. How did you know?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 26, 2015)

This ain't my first bigfeets hunt, T.P.+*


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> In Jefferson today. I have found some scratch marks on the ground behind the shop that are very strange. I will investigate further into the woods and advise on my findings.



Stay on it TP - sounds like you got something going on there.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 27, 2015)

Have you seen the program "Killing Bigfoot"? These guys go out trying to find and shoot one. One guy got off a shot at one, but it got away. The one picture they got of one looks like a hairy Neanderthal. Which makes you wonder if Neanderthals were hairy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 27, 2015)

fuzzy wears 11-1/2 EEE shoes.  Does that count as big feets?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 27, 2015)

He's plenty hairy too.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2015)

All quiet in Kentucky.


----------



## jasper181 (Aug 28, 2015)

I know there are vast areas of wilderness but I find it hard to believe with the amount of people in the woods and the technology we have an 8ft upright animal would have been seen by now. Those so called experts are hilarious, you can be an expert in something that you have never seen any evidence of.


----------



## TerryGwinnett (Aug 28, 2015)

Dang, y'all are harsh.  This might be a fun thread if people could just post up weird things they've seen out in the woods without being made fun of.  I'm no bigfoot believer, but I do like a good booger in the woods story.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> All quiet in Kentucky.



nothing here in Kite, GA


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2015)

Stayed mainly round Carnesville and Commerce today. All quiet in both places. Getting a little discouraged.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 28, 2015)

If'n it weren't for all the ghosts in the woods I'd be so lonely.


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2015)

Saw this one today.

You know what they say about big feet???  

Big shoes.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2015)

TerryGwinnett said:


> Dang, y'all are harsh.  This might be a fun thread if people could just post up weird things they've seen out in the woods without being made fun of.  I'm no bigfoot believer, but I do like a good booger in the woods story.



Think that is the point. With the thousands of trail cams out there no one has ever been able to post a credible picture of one on here.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 29, 2015)

Does a Bigfoot ghost count?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2015)

TerryGwinnett said:


> Dang, y'all are harsh.  This might be a fun thread if people could just post up weird things they've seen out in the woods without being made fun of.  I'm no bigfoot believer, but I do like a good booger in the woods story.



It is fun to pickem and flickem out of a climber to see how far you can sail them. Should be a sport, booger sailin.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2015)

I never left Carnesville today. I just wasn't much in the bigfeets hunting mood for some reason.


----------



## Laman (Aug 29, 2015)

You would have thought that all of the wildfires covering hundreds of square miles in Washington and Oregon in those remote areas would have flushed out a sasquatch or two.  That is if they existed.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2015)

Bigfootflop


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 3, 2015)

I have received a few reports so far from individuals who have found this thread. I sincerely appreciate their willingness to message me and share their encounters. I hope to hear from others who have had similar experiences.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 3, 2015)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I have received a few reports so far from individuals who have found this thread. I sincerely appreciate there willingness to message me and share their encounters. I hope to hear from others who have had similar experiences.



Received anything credible?


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 3, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> Received anything credible?



Well so far I have first and second hand reports, which is a step in the right direction. As far as credibility, I do not know. I would have to investigate an encounter report before I could make a decision either way. I am hoping to receive a report from an individual who lives in north Georgia, and is willing to meet with me so that I can investigate their claim.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 3, 2015)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Well so far I have first and second hand reports, which is a step in the right direction. As far as credibility, I do not know. I would have to investigate an encounter report before I could make a decision either way. I am hoping to receive a report from an individual who lives in north Georgia, and is willing to meet with me so that I can investigate their claim.



Hair, DNA, coprolite maybe a CLEAR trail cam pic?

Here's a first hand report for you, I went line dancing with a dozen bigfoots (bigfeets?) by the light of the moon.

Also Bigfoot can fly with pigs.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 3, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> Hair, DNA, coprolite maybe a CLEAR trail cam pic?
> 
> Here's a first hand report for you, I went line dancing with a dozen bigfoots (bigfeets?) by the light of the moon.
> 
> Also Bigfoot can fly with pigs.



By posting here, I am exploring the possibility that someone with an encounter report may contact me, and an investigation of their report lead to possible evidence such as you listed, with the exception of a coprolite, which is fossilized feces.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 3, 2015)

Bigfoothunter said:


> By posting here, I am exploring the possibility that someone with an encounter report may contact me, and an investigation of their report lead to possible evidence such as you listed, with the exception of a coprolite, which is fossilized feces.



Used to collect coprolites and other small fossils. Btw BF if in existence has to have an archeological history. No fossils, doesn't exist.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2015)

Nothing to report in Dallas, Ga - Jefferson, Ga - or Carnesville, Ga today.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 3, 2015)

Acumpkee bottoms all quiet today - even though I wasn't there.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 4, 2015)

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2015/...cal-monsters-worth-traveling-for/?intcmp=hpff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2015/...cal-monsters-worth-traveling-for/?intcmp=hpff



They said "Mythical"

Bunch of idjits. We all know Bigfeets is real.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 4, 2015)

I have seen no bigfeets today in western NC.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Nothing to report in Dallas, Ga - Jefferson, Ga - or Carnesville, Ga today.



Did you happen to check goose holler ?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 4, 2015)

Seen a Lizard man off on SC HWY 125 this morning.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 4, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Did you happen to check goose holler ?



Sadly, the residents on Gosse Holler told me not to come back after last weekends bigfeets hunting fiasco. I had no clue she was simply a big 'ol hairy woman.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 4, 2015)

He lives in Par Pond


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 5, 2015)

Big guy in N GA - where you at T.P.?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 6, 2015)

These bigfoots getting overpopulated. Use to only a few of us seen em. Now they everywhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2015)

That video scared me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Nothing so far in the chalk mines in middle Georgia.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 7, 2015)

All quiet in Cville this morning. The dove shooters prolly got em laying low this weekend.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 7, 2015)

No big feets in Elmore County


----------



## riverbank (Sep 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> All quiet in Cville this morning. The dove shooters prolly got em laying low this weekend.


 speak for yourself T.P. me and Billy went out to MR. P.O. STED'S land doing some scouting and had the ba jesus scared out of us. Tree knock, holler, broken limbs, the whole nine.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2015)

Knotta In Kentucky.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 7, 2015)

Achumpkee bottoms all quiet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nothing so far in the chalk mines in middle Georgia.



You sure?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 7, 2015)

riverbank said:


> speak for yourself T.P. me and Billy went out to MR. P.O. STED'S land doing some scouting and had the ba jesus scared out of us. Tree knock, holler, broken limbs, the whole nine.



Now we are getting somewhere. Have you pm'ed the OP yet? He's gone be very interested in your findings.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 8, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> Used to collect coprolites and other small fossils. Btw BF if in existence has to have an archeological history. No fossils, doesn't exist.



I am sure you meant a _paleontological _ record, and your other comment suggesting that if an animal species had ever lived, that it would be in the fossil record is incorrect, not every form of life that has ever existed on the planet earth has become part of the fossil record. 

You may be interested in studying taphonomy a sub discipline of paleontology, which is concerned with the fossilization process.

In researching the Bigfoot phenomenon, taphonomy is a subject that requires attention, because it is inevitable that someone asks "where are the remains?" which is of course a valid question.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> Used to collect coprolites and other small fossils. Btw BF if in existence has to have an archeological history. No fossils, doesn't exist.





Bigfoothunter said:


> I am sure you meant a _paleontological _ record, and your other comment suggesting that if an animal species had ever lived, that it would be in the fossil record is incorrect, not every form of life that has ever existed on the planet earth has become part of the fossil record.
> 
> You may be interested in studying taphonomy a sub discipline of paleontology, which is concerned with the fossilization process.
> 
> In researching the Bigfoot phenomenon, taphonomy is a subject that requires attention, because it is inevitable that someone asks "where are the remains?" which is of course a valid question.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure?





Pretty sure, why, what'd you hear ??


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2015)

I was fixing to say that, but Bigfoothunter beat me to it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was fixing to say that, but Bigfoothunter beat me to it.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 8, 2015)

Got eem!!


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 9, 2015)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I am sure you meant a _paleontological _ record, and your other comment suggesting that if an animal species had ever lived, that it would be in the fossil record is incorrect, not every form of life that has ever existed on the planet earth has become part of the fossil record.
> 
> You may be interested in studying taphonomy a sub discipline of paleontology, which is concerned with the fossilization process.
> 
> In researching the Bigfoot phenomenon, taphonomy is a subject that requires attention, because it is inevitable that someone asks "where are the remains?" which is of course a valid question.



Can't prove a negative.

Not one single shred of credible evidence. However the aliens have removed all cadavers of their pets, so what you going to do to further your investigations?

What the heck nit pick terminology, makes you feel like you accomplish something.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> Can't prove a negative.
> 
> Not one single shred of credible evidence. However the aliens have removed all cadavers of their pets, so what you going to do to further your investigations?
> 
> What the heck nit pick terminology, makes you feel like you accomplish something.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 9, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> Can't prove a negative.
> 
> Not one single shred of credible evidence. However the aliens have removed all cadavers of their pets, so what you going to do to further your investigations?
> 
> What the heck nit pick terminology, makes you feel like you accomplish something.



I am not attempting to prove or convince anyone of anything. I am attempting to collect first hand encounter reports from people who believe that they may have encountered a Bigfoot creature here in the state of Georgia.

I was not attempting to offend, I thought that as someone who was interested in fossils, you would be interested in taphonomy.

I was warned by a moderator when I first started posting on this forum that I had better have thick skin, because the subject of Sasquatch is not well received. Since I have been posting the majority of what I receive is people's poor attempts at comedy, either making fun of me or the subject I am inquiring about, such as your "alien pets comment". Or the comment where you gave me a "credible" encounter report.

I have received several interesting reports since I started this thread, and I hope people with encounter reports will continue to message me and tell me about them.

I do not feel as though I have accomplished a victory over you, I was merely trying to inform you of something that I did not think you were aware of. I am not trying to create contention between myself and anyone else on this forum, and I hope after this explanation of my intentions you harbor no ill will. I apologize if I have caused offense.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2015)

Still no sightings in Carnesville, Ga. Will report back later.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 9, 2015)

No ill will. Intended or perceived.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 9, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> No ill will. Intended or perceived.



I am glad to hear that. I am interested to learn where you went in Georgia to collect fossils? You mentioned before that you used to do that. I am a bit of an amateur naturalist, and would very much like to know of any areas here in Georgia where fossils could be found.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 9, 2015)

I must say also that several of the characters that post in this thread have given me some great laughs along the way, whether it was at my expense or not.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I am glad to hear that. I am interested to learn where you went in Georgia to collect fossils? You mentioned before that you used to do that. I am a bit of an amateur naturalist, and would very much like to know of any areas here in Georgia where fossils could be found.



Finally, an expert in this thread. Glad to see some semblance of sanity entered into this subject.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 9, 2015)

I gotta see if I can find the picture I took of a bigfoot structure. We all know they here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I gotta see if I can find the picture I took of a bigfoot structure. We all know they here



You mean all of them trees leanin together? 

Nicodemus has one, he just wraps it in canvas and calls it a teepee.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 9, 2015)

Bigfoot Hunter, thank you for this thread. While it does provide some amusement, it's a subject that we all really are interested in, even though we joke about it. If that video is real, it may be the best bigfoot video ever. I think through groups like this, there is a better chance of resolving this issue than all the "Squatch Hunters" out there whooping and banging on trees. These folks are real hunters who spend a lot of time in the woods, and are very observant, if not a little bit Kookoo at times.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 9, 2015)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I am glad to hear that. I am interested to learn where you went in Georgia to collect fossils? You mentioned before that you used to do that. I am a bit of an amateur naturalist, and would very much like to know of any areas here in Georgia where fossils could be found.



Military brat. I've moved lots of different places. When I was collecting I lived in Oregon and did most collecting in the Cascades or the Rockies. Good places to explore in GA are where ever they cut a roadway through the hills. Check with colledges for high percentage sites that have already been located.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 9, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finally, an expert in this thread. Glad to see some semblance of sanity entered into this subject.



I appreciate your comment, but I am by no means an expert.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 9, 2015)

Bob Shaw said:


> Bigfoot Hunter, thank you for this thread. While it does provide some amusement, it's a subject that we all really are interested in, even though we joke about it. If that video is real, it may be the best bigfoot video ever. I think through groups like this, there is a better chance of resolving this issue than all the "Squatch Hunters" out there whooping and banging on trees. These folks are real hunters who spend a lot of time in the woods, and are very observant, if not a little bit Kookoo at times.



Bob I could not agree with you more, that is exactly why I post here. I cannot think of a better group of people to canvas in my quest to explore the Bigfoot phenomenon here in Georgia.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 9, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> Military brat. I've moved lots of different places. When I was collecting I lived in Oregon and did most collecting in the Cascades or the Rockies. Good places to explore in GA are where ever they cut a roadway through the hills. Check with colledges for high percentage sites that have already been located.



I just got back from spending several weeks in Oregon and Washington, beautiful country. That is good advice concerning where to find a site here in Georgia, I am going to try that out, thank you.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 9, 2015)

If you don't have one, you need one of these.

http://www.usgeologicalsupply.com/gfeller-casemakers-rock-hammer-holster.html


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 9, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> If you don't have one, you need one of these.
> 
> http://www.usgeologicalsupply.com/gfeller-casemakers-rock-hammer-holster.html



I like that, I have a friend who is a bit of a rock hound as well that would like to have that holster for his hammer. Thanks for the link.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2015)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I must say also that several of the characters that post in this thread have given me some great laughs along the way, whether it was at my expense or not.



We laugh with you not at you.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We laugh with you not at you.



I understand that it is all in good fun.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 10, 2015)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I like that, I have a friend who is a bit of a rock hound as well that would like to have that holster for his hammer. Thanks for the link.



There may be better deals available or another style you'd prefer.

I just grabbed that one to show you what I was referring to.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm gonna spend the day in Jefferson and I plan to do some wood-knocking around 10am. Will report back.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2015)

T.P. never reported back. I hope the bigfoots didn't get him. If they did, I want his boat.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2015)

I found the structure pic


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> T.P. never reported back. I hope the bigfoots didn't get him. If they did, I want his boat.



My wood-knocken stick broke on the first swing. It was a complete waste waste of time.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I found the structure pic



That wild hog seems to be very skittish about she structure.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 10, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I found the structure pic



You at least have boy scouts on your property.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> You at least have boy scouts on your property.


I get pics. I find houses. That there is better than anything them folks on tv have fount. Im just showing it off for nothin. I found ones track to but I cant find that pitcher.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> That wild hog seems to be very skittish about she structure.


It was smelling when that thang had been.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 10, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I get pics. I find houses. That there is better than anything them folks on tv have fount. Im just showing it off for nothin. I found ones track to but I cant find that pitcher.



No doubt. I liked watching those shows until they called a cemetery squatchy.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 11, 2015)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...-relative-discovered_55f09c1ce4b093be51bd679f

But they still can't find BF.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 16, 2015)

Just checking in....


----------



## oops1 (Sep 16, 2015)

I've seen nothing..thus far


----------



## T.P. (Sep 16, 2015)

Very quiet in Carnesville,  Ga. Almost....too quiet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 16, 2015)

I have still seen no bigfeets here in the Smokies so far.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 16, 2015)

Im training a bigfoot dog. Im telling you he hates a bigfoot with a passion.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 16, 2015)

Achumpkee bottoms all quiet except the sound of natty lights being cracked. Almost sounded like a tree knock.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Achumpkee bottoms all quiet except the sound of natty lights being cracked. Almost sounded like a tree knock.



Did you just say Bigfoots drink Natty Lights?


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 16, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you just say Bigfoots drink Natty Lights?



Not mine...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Not mine...........



You own a Bigfoot?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2015)

Least activity I have ever seen here in Kentucky.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 18, 2015)

Out on the back porch doing some lissnin. There's no houses being me for over a mile so it'd be the perfect area for a bigfeet. Nothing to report as of yet, but the night is young.


----------



## DDD (Sep 22, 2015)

What is interesting to me is that with all the hunters in the woods and trail cams in the woods, no one has shot one or caught one on camera.

I feel sure no one has shot one because people know that if they dress up in a bigfoot suit during deer season, high chance they will be dead in a bigfoot suit during deer season.

I'm sorry, but the only tall tail that I have ever believed was when Moe Birds was a mystery man, but he could prove himself with pictures.  Technology today would have already proven that Big Foot existed.  I love the Bigfoot show though.  They give him personality, they talk about where he likes to live and what he likes to eat... cracks me up.   HOW DO THEY KNOW?  They don't and they don't because he doesn't exist.  

BTW, I have a black panther over here in Gwinnett County that lives in an underground cat house and that's why people's pets go missing.  We like him though, because he's friendly, doesn't bother anyone, keeps the coyotes run off and avoids my trail cam too so the DNR won't come get him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2015)

DDD said:


> What is interesting to me is that with all the hunters in the woods and trail cams in the woods, no one has shot one or caught one on camera.
> 
> I feel sure no one has shot one because people know that if they dress up in a bigfoot suit during deer season, high chance they will be dead in a bigfoot suit during deer season.
> 
> ...



Hater!!!


----------



## DDD (Sep 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hater!!!



I love cats!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2015)

DDD said:


> I love cats!!!



Yeah, I've seen your recipes before.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 22, 2015)

Very little activity in Jackson County today. Will report back if anything changes.


----------



## DDD (Sep 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Very little activity in Jackson County today. Will report back if anything changes.



Do you mind keeping an eye out for Black Panthers too?  I need to find a mate for mine.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 22, 2015)

I think they could exist. Not necessarily in GA, but more remote parts of the world.


----------



## DDD (Sep 22, 2015)

One thing for sure... I am going to start doing some tree knocks when I come out of the woods, just so the guys on the other piece of property think I am a bigfoots.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 22, 2015)

DDD said:


> One thing for sure... I am going to start doing some tree knocks when I come out of the woods, just so the guys on the other piece of property think I am a bigfoots.



If you hear me scream from Buford, don't be afraid.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 22, 2015)

DDD said:


> Do you mind keeping an eye out for Black Panthers too?  I need to find a mate for mine.



LoL... You know there is no such thing as Black Panthers.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> LoL... You know there is no such thing as Black Panthers.



I heard they were having a party.


----------



## DDD (Sep 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> LoL... You know there is no such thing as Black Panthers.



You are hurting my dang feelings.  You and the mexican both.  I am sensitive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2015)

DDD said:


> I am sensitive.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 23, 2015)

All quiet on yonah lake. Been searching around the bank's at night for 2 nights now. All I am h aveing any luck contacting is a bunch of catfish !!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 23, 2015)

Has anyone tried any electronic bigfoot calls? I've seen a few on the Web and curious 2hich one would be best.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 24, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Has anyone tried any electronic bigfoot calls? I've seen a few on the Web and curious 2hich one would be best.



What did you find as far as calls ? I came home from yonah lake. Will take camper somewhere else first of week. Proably deeper into the woods.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What did you find as far as calls ? I came home from yonah lake. Will take camper somewhere else first of week. Proably deeper into the woods.



On the Chatuge, up past Warwoman Dell. I know for a fact there's bigfeets up there.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 24, 2015)

I had a bigfoot chase a bear right out in front of me. I took this pic.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 24, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On the Chatuge, up past Warwoman Dell. I know for a fact there's bigfeets up there.


I may go that direction. near where I told a buddy on here about some specks !!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What did you find as far as calls ? I came home from yonah lake. Will take camper somewhere else first of week. Proably deeper into the woods.



I can get disk for my FoxPro that has woodknocks and a feeding and mating call on it, but I'd like to hear from someone that already has it to see if they've had any luck with it. I really like the thought of the woodknock sound, cause I get all tired hitting trees.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 24, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I can get disk for my FoxPro that has woodknocks and a feeding and mating call on it, but I'd like to hear from someone that already has it to see if they've had any luck with it. I really like the thought of the woodknock sound, cause I get all tired hitting trees.



I can attest .. The mating call disc will get you raped!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 24, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I can attest .. The mating call disc will get you raped!



If it is the male mating call.........might be a good thang !!! If not.....I am sorry for ya !!


----------



## ryork (Sep 24, 2015)

> Has anyone tried any electronic bigfoot calls? I've seen a few on the Web and curious 2hich one would be best.



Saw this the other day at the local Dollar Tree, looks legit to me.....


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 24, 2015)

I got nothing - been real quiet over here. Cept for my carrying on.......


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Sep 28, 2015)

I would like to reiterate that I am interested in any first hand encounter reports that anyone may have, and especially of any reports that lead to some sort of physical evidence, such as footprints. If you would like to share your encounter with me, please send me a message, thank you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2015)

t.p. said:


> lol... You know there is no such thing as black panthers.





striperr hunterr said:


> i heard they were having a party.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Oct 15, 2015)

I guess everyone has got it out of their system now?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 15, 2015)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I guess everyone has got it out of their system now?


Nope, trying to figure out where I'm gonna go next week for a little camping and tree knocking.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Oct 15, 2015)

I just went up into the Cohutta Wilderness and spent some time, it is such a beautiful area.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 15, 2015)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I just went up into the Cohutta Wilderness and spent some time, it is such a beautiful area.



Any results?


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Oct 15, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any results?



haha no, I drove around and hiked the streams and just enjoyed the nature. I would love to make a "find" but I realize that is remote, and possibly will never happen. That is why I joined the forum to see what you guys might have found or encountered.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey BFH - don't know if you saw this trail cam post. Kinda interesting.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=853874


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Oct 15, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Hey BFH - don't know if you saw this trail cam post. Kinda interesting.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=853874



No I had not seen that photograph, thank you for making me aware of it. Was that photograph taken here in Georgia?


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Oct 15, 2015)

Unfortunately these days it is not a difficult task to produce photographs like that with picture editing software. The original photograph would have to be analyzed by a professional who could determine if the photograph had been manipulated. It still makes for an interesting picture though.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 15, 2015)

The OP watermedic is in Thomson so I would guess so. I'd shoot him a PM and inquire. He didn't provide any details in the post.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Oct 15, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> The OP watermedic is in Thomson so I would guess so. I'd shoot him a PM and inquire. He didn't provide any details in the post.



Thank you for the information, I will do that.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 15, 2015)

Let us know of the results. I wish the reality TV shows didn't make a mockery of Bigfoot.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Oct 15, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Let us know of the results. I wish the reality TV shows didn't make a mockery of Bigfoot.



It is unfortunate that the recent sensationalism of the subject on television and in the tabloid press, made worse by credulous "researchers" has more visibility in the public eye, than work done by credible research scientists investigating the phenomenon.

If I ever come across anything that can withstand scientific scrutiny, I will definitely share it with you guys.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 16, 2015)

I was out coon hunting tonight. Standing on a mountain ridge in the middle of 28,000ac. Id have swore I heard a tree knock.  Boy with me said.  Dang must be a big ol coon down there.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 16, 2015)

I will be down round Sparta later this afternoon. I will report my findings.


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 16, 2015)

I live about 20 minutes away from Pigeon Mountain, and on numerous occasions, I have heard calls out in the woods that have made the hair on the back of my neck stand up and got all the cattle across the road from me all stirred up and agitated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I live about 20 minutes away from Pigeon Mountain, and on numerous occasions, I have heard calls out in the woods that have made the hair on the back of my neck stand up and got all the cattle across the road from me all stirred up and agitated.



That's a spooky place up there once the sun sets a bit. Been there a few times bouldering in my younger days. If it ain't the big feets stirrin things up, it's some of the local inbreds you gotta watch out for.


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 18, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a spooky place up there once the sun sets a bit. Been there a few times bouldering in my younger days. If it ain't the big feets stirrin things up, it's some of the local inbreds you gotta watch out for.



I believe it. Camped up there one time and it definitely has a creepy feeling to it. Made sure my glock 17 was with me the whole time.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2015)

Nothing going on in the bluegrass.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2015)

Very slow in Jackson and Hall County today. I have nothing to report.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm thinkin about goin to Cheaha State Park for some campin in Alybamy. They must be covered up with Bigfoots over there. They've got all kind of advertisin about runnin and pickup up your trash and stuff that is related to Bigfoots.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinkin about goin to Cheaha State Park for some campin in Alybamy. They must be covered up with Bigfoots over there. They've got all kind of advertisin about runnin and pickup up your trash and stuff that is related to Bigfoots.



 unless they have done a lot of work to and around the state park you might be disappointed bro. last time I was there (2 yrs ago) I went to camp and changed my mind when I got there.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 25, 2015)

Any new updates???


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 25, 2015)

I am thanking bout pulling my camper deep into the warwoman wma. Do a little tree rat huntin' and tree knockin' !! Anybody care to join or visit ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Any new updates???



Ended up at Tallulah Gorge State Park, big mistake that I won't make again. Definitely no bigfoots there. 

Night number 2 we spent at Black Rock Mountain state park. Much better place but still no bigfoots. 

I have crossed the Warwoman and camped right on the Chatuge before. Felt I was being watched the entire time I was there. Beautiful place but the hair on the back of my neck never relaxed.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 25, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Beautiful place but the hair on the back of my neck never relaxed.



You gots nervous back hair.


----------



## DDD (Oct 26, 2015)

I was in Hall county this weekend.  Near the lake.  I hear that bigfoots like water and trees.  All I saw were rednecks but I was on the lookout.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 26, 2015)

Most likely bedded down with this rain and cool front coming in. I would check under blowdowns and lowhanging branches for sure. Probably near creeks.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 26, 2015)

DDD said:


> I was in Hall county this weekend.  Near the lake.  I hear that bigfoots like water and trees.  All I saw were rednecks but I was on the lookout.



My past experience around lakes has been in the sprang.  Bigfeets will hide in the lake, you will see fish along the shore trying to get away from danger !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 28, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I am thanking bout pulling my camper deep into the warwoman wma. Do a little tree rat huntin' and tree knockin' !! Anybody care to join or visit ??



Nobody ?? I was thanking bout using couple boston butts or some corned beef and cabbage and cornbread as a lure !!!


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I believe it. Camped up there one time and it definitely has a creepy feeling to it. Made sure my glock 17 was with me the whole time.



Since seeing Smokey's post about Pigeon Mountain, I have been up there about a dozen times, spending the night there in my truck on several occasions. I have hiked all over that area, and found Rock Town, Ellison's Cave and observed all sorts of wildlife. I have not yet encountered anything unusual, but would like to hear from more of you who may have in that area.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Dec 5, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Nobody ?? I was thanking bout using couple boston butts or some corned beef and cabbage and cornbread as a lure !!!



My feets aint that big, but, that corned beef and cabbage would get me for sure.


----------



## Big Foot (Dec 5, 2015)

Great thread


----------



## mtr3333 (Dec 6, 2015)

I have not seen a bigfoot


----------



## mtr3333 (Dec 6, 2015)

Big Foot said:


> Great thread



Except for this one


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2015)

Spent a lot of time in NE Georgia this week I did not see any bigfoots.


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah thas him  little camera shy


----------



## Bob Shaw (Dec 11, 2015)

I did hear what sounded like a tree knock in the woods behind my house about midnight the other night. Only heard it once and there was only one knock. But, it didn't sound like a falling branch or anything like that. It was a definite knock. For some reason, all the deer have disappeared, even with a bumper load of acorns, and even the coyotes and foxes have disappeared. And, no, I didn't howl like a banshee, or one of them idiot bigfoot hunters. My neighbors probably wouldn't have been too happy about that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 11, 2015)

I heard something knocking like crazy on a tree the other day. I snuck up closer through the woods and got to where I could see. It was a big black and white bird about half the size of a banty chicken with a bright red crest on its head. Hope this helps.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Uh, I think you saw a woodpecker NC.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Uh, I think you saw a woodpecker NC.



I'll have to look it up. It tasted ok, a little stringy.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 12, 2015)

I thought I seed something the other day when I had a foray down toward atlanter !! Turned out to be a Roswell city worker !!


----------



## Bob Shaw (Dec 13, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I thought I seed something the other day when I had a foray down toward atlanter !! Turned out to be a Roswell city worker !!



How could you tell? 
Was it leaning on a shovel?


----------



## Dutch (Dec 13, 2015)

Got to watch out for them samsquanches...


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 13, 2015)

Look... ya'll can poke fun and laugh all ya want... but I've seen enough of them Jack Links commercials to KNOW that Sasquatch is the real deal. 

Now if someone wants to explain just how they got him to act so good, that's the real mystery here.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2015)

This rain should have them up and moving today. Be careful driving in to work and keep an eye on the sides of the roads.


----------



## joedublin (Dec 27, 2015)

Was in Wal-Mart over the weekend....didn't see no Bigfoots but their cousins, the Big Butts, were all over the store!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 28, 2015)

Some new trail cam pics on the internet this morning. They look very promising.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2015)

I got a new trail cam for Christmas. Got just the place for it. I know they hang around this place and I will soon be posting pictures on here. Yall just wait and see.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Dec 28, 2015)

Just a matter of time before one of us gets one...It's bound to happen!!


----------



## Big Foot (Dec 28, 2015)

seen one, but not sayin nuttin

who needs all the attention....


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 28, 2015)

Where you located Foot ?? It may be the same one I been a tracking !!


----------



## Big Foot (Dec 28, 2015)

I saw this one at Publix, meat Dept


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 28, 2015)

There is Public everywhere !! I seen one in Anderson, SC yesterday !!


----------



## Big Foot (Dec 28, 2015)

I've seen one on the beach in PCB, hiding in plain sight...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2016)

I have never seen less activity, this new time must have them messed up.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 27, 2016)

Acumpkee bottoms have been quiet. Cept for the neighbor yelling at me to shut up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Acumpkee bottoms have been quiet. Cept for the neighbor yelling at me to shut up.



How rude.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 30, 2016)

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/tip/51464


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2016)

No activity in this sector. Think the heat has moved them farther north.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 28, 2016)

> a rare Bigfoot butt-print.



Fess up, who was the culprit?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 28, 2016)

I was way back in the mountains fishing a little speckled trout creek Sunday, and I saw a sapling that had the top broke over. I don't know what else but a squatch could have done it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 28, 2016)

Did yall know their was a bigfoot museum in Cherry log Ga? Ive just got this new hot lead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> Did yall know their was a bigfoot museum in Cherry log Ga? Ive just got this new hot lead.



There's bigfeets up there too. Me and a few other fellas had to spend a whole day cuttin up trees one of them knocked down just a week before a big rendezvous.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2016)

Didn't know bout the museum. Thanks for letting us know, I my have to rearrange my next Vacation.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 28, 2016)

Ain't researched in a while - too dang hawt. Got some big plans for the upcoming season though. 

Great find NCH - think you are in the honey hole at high altitude. Pics would have been nice.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

No activity in my sector.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2016)

Seen one the other day in Jewell walking some timber. I got over heated leaned up against a shade tree. I caught something running to my left. Boom there it was at 50 yards running dead away from me.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 14, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Seen one the other day in Jewell walking some timber. I got over heated leaned up against a shade tree. I caught something running to my left. Boom there it was at 50 yards running dead away from me.



Just glad you're OK.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2016)

This thread needs to be a sticky!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> This thread needs to be a sticky!



Yes it does, eretime I want to post an update from this sector, I have to hunt for it forever.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

Brown be careful around those things, they aint nothing to play with.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

Wonder if NCHillbilly seeing anything up his way?


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if NCHillbilly seeing anything up his way?



I think NCH is on to sumpin' in them hills. Keeping tight lipped so he can cash in without competition once he has the goods.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2016)

All slicked up for Saturday night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> All slicked up for Saturday night.



I'm calling fake on that one Nic.... Them trees in the background sure look photo shopped to me!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> All slicked up for Saturday night.



He's a handsom rascal. Should have a good time in asouthern honkey tonk 
A pair of cut off overalls & flip flops. Good to go.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 15, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> He's a handsom rascal. Should have a good time in asouthern honkey tonk
> A pair of cut off overalls & flip flops. Good to go.



Sorry fellas.  That one's clearly a female (handlebar mustache notwithstanding).

You can tell by the angular momentum of the clavical distension and the cranial decapacitation.  The rhomboid olfactory structure is a dead giveaway as well.  One whiff would confirm without a doubt.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 15, 2016)

I have seen no bigfeets here lately. The search continues.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 15, 2016)

I got a pic from Arkansas a fellow coonhunter sent me. It's a bigfoot. I see now why folks see them.


----------



## drawedback (Sep 15, 2016)

I think we got one in Elbert County. I was plowin food plots last weekend and found an empty jack links bag in one of the back fields. Don't know no other way it coulda got back there except fer a bigfeets.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 15, 2016)

drawedback said:


> I think we got one in Elbert County. I was plowin food plots last weekend and found an empty jack links bag in one of the back fields. Don't know no other way it coulda got back there except fer a bigfeets.



That's proof enough for me


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 15, 2016)

Yall sound like non-believers !!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 15, 2016)

I had to wrassle one after a night of drinking in Robbinsville NC. I woke up the next morning in a cave with two babyfeet staring at me. She was a double D bigfoot


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 16, 2016)

treemanjohn said:


> I had to wrassle one after a night of drinking in Robbinsville NC. I woke up the next morning in a cave with two babyfeet staring at me. She was a double D bigfoot



Robbinsville huh ?? Can you provide any info as to where another encounter might be made ??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 16, 2016)

drawedback said:


> I think we got one in Elbert County. I was plowin food plots last weekend and found an empty jack links bag in one of the back fields. Don't know no other way it coulda got back there except fer a bigfeets.


I need to check my place over there in McCormick, then. Clarks Hill Lake ain't nothing to a bigfeet.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2016)

Wife told me if I didn't stop staying out all night looking for bigfeets she was gonna meet me with a frying pan one morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Wife told me if I didn't stop staying out all night looking for bigfeets she was gonna meet me with a frying pan one morning.



Pop Knots are a serious threat. I believe I'd listen to her.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 16, 2016)

Tell her you said she'd better have some bacon and eggs frying in it. And a pot of coffee and a pan of biscuits ready too.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2016)

This hunting Bigfeets aint easy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> This hunting Bigfeets aint easy.



If it was easy they'd make a TV show about it......................................................................


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2016)

They gonna come down here and film me seeing a Bigfeets. I am under pressure and got to get some of buddies to knock on some trees and things of that nature.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2016)

You gotta stand out in a cowpasture with a green light and ask each other what was that too.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Got a question for you guys in the Mountains. Will this coming weekend be a good time to mix a Bigfeet hunt with a Leaf looking trip.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 23, 2016)

Greg sed it were prime leaf looking bigfeets hunting time, Boss.

Them trees are yeller, red, ourange and green.  Bout as goot as it will be this year with the drought.  Bigfeets are really stirring 'bout since the weather cooled a bit, and you can hear them knocking on trees most nites 'cept on full moon.  Then you hear them yellin and such.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 23, 2016)

I thought post #269 would be to report finding him. I've got to have faith!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 23, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Greg sed it were prime leaf looking bigfeets hunting time, Boss.
> 
> Them trees are yeller, red, ourange and green.  Bout as goot as it will be this year with the drought.  Bigfeets are really stirring 'bout since the weather cooled a bit, and you can hear them knocking on trees most nites 'cept on full moon.  Then you hear them yellin and such.



The leaves ain't changed !!! Potty mouth it !!! The potty mouths from the flat country are clogging the roads, and there is nothing to see along the 441 corridor !! Them censored censoreds !!! 

Now Bigfeet huntin....it is in full swing !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> The leaves ain't changed !!! Potty mouth it !!! The potty mouths from the flat country are clogging the roads, and there is nothing to see along the 441 corridor !! Them censored censoreds !!!
> 
> Now Bigfeet huntin....it is in full swing !!!



Well maybe they will change before I get there. Glad that the Bigfeet hunting will be good.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2016)

I am going to bring a trailer in case I get one. Plan on having it mounted.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2016)

The bigfeets are going into their fall pattern and are mostly feeding on leaf lookers now from what I've seen, so look in laurel thickets around the RV parks and picnic areas and the overlooks on the Blue Ridge Parkway. They usually bed near their feeding areas. Sometimes you can follow the trail of bloody boiled peanut bags and rubber Cherokee tommyhawks right back to the bedding thicket.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 24, 2016)

Things are heating up in the Auchumpkee bottoms. Hope to have some good evidence to post soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 24, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> The bigfeets are going into their fall pattern and are mostly feeding on leaf lookers now from what I've seen, so look in laurel thickets around the RV parks and picnic areas and the overlooks on the Blue Ridge Parkway. They usually bed near their feeding areas. Sometimes you can follow the trail of bloody boiled peanut bags and rubber Cherokee tommyhawks right back to the bedding thicket.



When I was a youngun they sold real rock tommyhaqks at Cherokee and I still got some knots on my head to prove it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 24, 2016)

I saw one for a moment about 3 weeks ago. Just been to skeered to tell anybody. I understand now why folks see em and remain quite. I think some of em actually see something. Skeered me to deaf for a min. I had chill bumps. Me or him one was bout to have to make a move. Thankfully a car came and bigfoot left.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> I saw one for a moment about 3 weeks ago. Just been to skeered to tell anybody. I understand now why folks see em and remain quite. I think some of em actually see something. Skeered me to deaf for a min. I had chill bumps. Me or him one was bout to have to make a move. Thankfully a car came and bigfoot left.



Did he smell like a North Carolinian?


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 24, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> I saw one for a moment about 3 weeks ago. Just been to skeered to tell anybody. I understand now why folks see em and remain quite. I think some of em actually see something. Skeered me to deaf for a min. I had chill bumps. Me or him one was bout to have to make a move. Thankfully a car came and bigfoot left.



Just glad you are OK - sounds like a close call.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> I saw one for a moment about 3 weeks ago. Just been to skeered to tell anybody. I understand now why folks see em and remain quite. I think some of em actually see something. Skeered me to deaf for a min. I had chill bumps. Me or him one was bout to have to make a move. Thankfully a car came and bigfoot left.



You got to be very careful around them Bigfeets. They are unpredictable.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 26, 2016)

I been back there with my windows rolled up and doors locked. I will find it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2016)

This cold weather has the Bigfeets moving. I saw one chasing a Black Panther yesterday. Now there is something you don't see everyday.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2016)

No activity in my sector today.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> No activity in my sector today.



Mine neither-  think the FL boys killed em' all.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2017)

Cooler weather should have them moving in the higher elevations during daylight hours. Rainy nights will put a damper on sightings, but the moon will be in Bigfoot phase around the 12th of this month. No reported sightings in my sector, but my hopes are sky high. Yall be careful out there.


----------



## Head East (Jan 4, 2017)

This snow should flush them out.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 6, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> Mine neither-  think the FL boys killed em' all.



Glad we could help


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 7, 2017)

My daughter got one on video at my house in Habersham County this morning!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2017)

Dang Buckman, I aint never been that lucky.


----------



## RunningBull (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm somewhat new to the forum and this thread has had me in tears laughing so hard.  But as far as Bigfoot goes I have never seen one or heard anything in all the years I've hunted in west Georgia. I've been living in Cherokee County, GA for the last 14 years and nothing there as well.  I'm not sure if I would take a shot at the big guy or not, I guess it would depend on the circumstances. But personally I like to think there is a big 'ole hairy man out in the woods watching out for me.
I do watch the Bigfoot shows on TV, mostly because they're just plain funny. You got to love Bobo.  That guy moves like pond water, lol.
But in all seriousness, if I ever did see a Bigfoot, you would never hear it from me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2017)

If I ever see one, yall will never hear the end of it.


----------



## blondiega1 (Jan 12, 2017)

What is the correct plural term for Bigfoot?
Bigfoots?
Bigfeet?
Bigfooti??


----------



## RunningBull (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm thinking the most common plural is "Bigfoots".  However, if I saw one or more of them in the woods, I wouldn't ask them what they preferred to be called.  My concern would be getting the heck out of dodge.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 12, 2017)

blondiega1 said:


> What is the correct plural term for Bigfoot?
> Bigfoots?
> Bigfeet?
> Bigfooti??



The correct plural is hairy people of the forest. Used to be hairy men of the forest but that was degrading to the hairy women of the forest.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2017)

Erebody knows that more than one Big foots are bigfeet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 13, 2017)

But one bigfoot should have more than one feets. Is just one of his feet big and the other one normal sized?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> The correct plural is hairy people of the forest. Used to be hairy men of the forest but that was degrading to *the hairy women of the forest.*


I saw quite a few of those up near Asheville, N.C.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw quite a few of those up near Asheville, N.C.



Yep, there are plenty of them there, but you see more of them in the town than you do in the forest. They are often standing in Pack Square holding cardboard signs complaining about something or the other.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 21, 2017)

I saw Gloria Neal on Atl TV one time.    If that thing ain't a swamp beast, I don't know what the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored ever could be.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2017)

No activity in my sector. I think it is bout to bust wide open today. The buttercups are blooming and that is always a sign that they are moving. Yall are prolly seeing more activity than I am right now, as most of you live in warmer climate for primates.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> No activity in my sector. I think it is bout to bust wide open today. The buttercups are blooming and that is always a sign that they are moving. Yall are prolly seeing more activity than I am right now, as most of you live in warmer climate for primates.



I saw one at Quik Trip this morning. Well, maybe not one, but I'm pretty sure it was a first cousin.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2017)

Don't believe I have ever heard of anything such as that.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 2, 2017)

Checking a new area this weekend in the Achumpkee bottoms. Seen a suspicous looking tree break down in there so Im pretty psyched.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 2, 2017)

...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> ...



I think this post is fake!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 2, 2017)

Nope, it's a real post.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> Checking a new area this weekend in the Achumpkee bottoms. Seen a suspicous looking tree break down in there so Im pretty psyched.



You right on their trail nightmare, don't let up and keeps us posted.


----------



## Head East (Mar 26, 2017)

*It's that time of year...*

Things should be heating up 'round here! 

special note to dd & k out there... keep an eye out there on the road!  I never read any news of bigfeet getting hit by a big rig, probably nothin left to see.  or…they just know not to get in front of those big trucks. 


The woman told Benewah County Sheriff’s officials that she saw a sasquatch chasing a deer on the side of the road while driving. She says she checked one of her mirrors to get a second look at the beast and when she looked up, the deer ran in front of her.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/03/26/bigfoot-blamed-in-idaho-car-crash.html


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2017)

I have seen no bigfeets here this week.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 26, 2017)

If bigfoot was in the habit of chasing deer, there would be more BFs shot.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 26, 2017)

I've been from royston to blue ridge and Oglethorpe county this weekend and haven't seen hide nor hair.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 26, 2017)

It's spring,and the bigfeets are in love!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 26, 2017)

I was way back on a ridge on the edge of a laurel thicket yesterday and I heard a Bigfoot band dropping a mad bass beat so I slipped along to see them in action.  Turns out, it was just a dumb old grouse drumming on a log.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I was way back on a ridge on the edge of a laurel thicket yesterday and I heard a Bigfoot band dropping a mad bass beat so I slipped along to see them in action.  Turns out, it was just a dumb old grouse drumming on a log.



Unfortunately, that's been about as rare as seeing a bigfeets around here the last few years.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 26, 2017)

What's happened to the grouse?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 26, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> What's happened to the grouse?



Logging died and their habitat began to disappear.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 26, 2017)

I been a tellin yall for years where they are at this time of year till around the first of June but yall just won't listen !!


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 26, 2017)

Must be coming out of hibernation!


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 26, 2017)

tried a lttle tree knocking, yelling and what not Saturday morning. No activity but neighbor sent a rather harshly worded text.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 27, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Logging died and their habitat began to disappear.



Like what happened with quail.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2017)

Has anyone ever seen a black Bigfoot. I don't think they exist, but my BIL swore he saw one just south of Ringgold.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2017)

No activity here. Think that cool snap we had made them kinda lethargic.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Mar 28, 2017)

Head East said:


> Things should be heating up 'round here!
> 
> special note to dd & k out there... keep an eye out there on the road!  I never read any news of bigfeet getting hit by a big rig, probably nothin left to see.  or…they just know not to get in front of those big trucks.
> 
> I guess they're not using crows for sentries then. As the story goes, the state of Massachusetts was investigating bird deaths on the roadways, and they found that the large majority of crow deaths were caused by large trucks. After a large study they determined that the crow sentries, that remain in the trees were the problem. They found that while all of the sentries could shout the alert "caw, caw", not a single one of them could say "Truck".


----------



## Head East (Jul 2, 2017)

*Right there it is, the $$$$ shot*

A Blairsville resident took this photo yesterday while he was cutting hay off Highway 325 in Union County. He estimated that the animal was over 7 feet tall. The Georgia DNR and the Union County Sheriff's office are still investigating.


----------



## Head East (Jul 2, 2017)

Fuzzy out joggin


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2017)

I am moving my cameras to a freshly cut hay field today. Just may be the break I need.


----------



## Head East (Jul 2, 2017)

http://www.breakingnews247.net/59581b5a9f876/bigfoot-spotted-in-blairsville-georgia.html


----------



## Head East (Jul 2, 2017)

We been lookin in the wrong places. They hidin in plain site.


----------



## Head East (Jul 2, 2017)

Grandkids are determined to catch bigfoots. They have a hole dug.  Gonna cover it with sticks , then pine straw.  Sure nuff they will have one shortly.


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 2, 2017)

All quiet in the Achumpkee bottoms. Just the buzz of skeeters.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 3, 2017)

Them Bigfeet don't like Talbot Co.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2017)

The dog days of summer, have driven the Bigfeet deep into the bush. Thought I saw a track last week, but upon closer inspection it was just where that three toed boy of Hink Calhoun wandering around in the woods.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 28, 2017)

I saw one this morning on my side scan hanging out in the cool depths of Lake Lanier.
It looked like he had a humongous diamond earring in one ear...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> I saw one this morning on my side scan hanging out in the cool depths of Lake Lanier.
> It looked like he had a humongous diamond earring in one ear...



lol


----------



## T.P. (Jul 29, 2017)

Things have definitely slowed down as far as Bigfoot sighting here in Carnesville since summer started.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 29, 2017)

Most of the stock has migrated into Canada. We need to build a wall.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 30, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Most of the stock has migrated into Canada. We need to build a wall.



Well you would think some of them would come thru Kentucky on their way up there. Humming birds come through here, as do ducks and geese. Don't see why it would be any different with bigfeets.


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 30, 2017)

Did a little researching in the Achumpkee bottoms this weekend. No big feets but learned a valuable lesson. Don't tree knock on a dead pine. Fallin' branches are a dangerous and hertful.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2017)

Neva seen a big foots befo! Im sure they exist or at the least used to... And they did some cross breeding because my brothers wife is tall like a man and has a foot like the chick one Deuce Bigalow male gigalo. Big woman!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 31, 2017)

I have still seen no (0) bigfeets here.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2017)

These cool mornings should have the up and moving during the daylight. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Head East (Aug 8, 2017)

There we go!  They moving heavy in North Carolina.  No doubt.  

http://www.foxcarolina.com/story/36086113/bigfoot-sighting-reported-in-western-north-carolina

I had to come to the yankeeburbs to read this.  


NCHillbilly...you part of this group?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 8, 2017)

That rock on the ground and broken tree in the wilderness is undisputable proof!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> That rock on the ground and broken tree in the wilderness is undisputable proof!



I think the; "seeing it's buttocks flex with each step" sealed the deal for me. I think that boy has a bigfoot fetish.


----------



## Head East (Aug 8, 2017)

as clear a richard simmons sign as you gonna get right there.


----------



## redeli (Aug 8, 2017)

Big feets hibernate in the summer


----------



## DDD (Aug 8, 2017)

Not many sightings of Bigfoot lately...  I hope he's ok.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 9, 2017)

"I know it were a bigfoot, I seen his bee-hind flexing"- guy in NC. They seen him in "Bigfoot research area 1" lol


----------



## Head East (Aug 11, 2017)

ABC News 4 notes that there has never been a confirmed sighting of the Chupacabra.

'BIGFOOT' REPORTEDLY SPOTTED IN NORTH CAROLINA FOREST

The animal spotted in Santee is just the latest strange beast to generate buzz in the Carolinas. A group in McDowell County, North Carolina, for example, recently claimed they may have had a sighting of Bigfoot. A 'dinosaur-like-creature' was also reportedly spotted in a North Carolina lake.

There is a lot of unusual activities in the Carolinas... Could be the quickening or climate change or...college football season.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2017)

Just a heads up to my fellow Big Foot hunters, this last round of cold weather and snow should really have them moving in the North Georgia mountains. Nothing of significance to report in this sector, although I did get a flash of something crossing the road right about dark last night. I will be checking that spot out.


----------



## redeli (Dec 18, 2017)

Saw HinkCalhoun this mornng


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 18, 2017)

Im on the trail of the lizard man near the old nuclear bomb plant in SC.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2017)

Fuzzy you need to stay away from the nuclear plant. God forbid a family of bigfoots raise a family around one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 18, 2017)

I have not seen anything out of bigfoot. I hope he's OK.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Dec 18, 2017)

I heard some tree knocks the other night. I guess they are migrating south for the winter....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have not seen anything out of bigfoot. I hope he's OK.



He's been busy hunting in Leesberg Ga everyday since season started.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 18, 2017)

Found sign of him today !! So know the area where he is hanging out !! He been nawing on the the trees and getting the ground ready for his sprang garden !! We have named him footzilla !!


----------



## Head East (Jun 8, 2021)

I thought of B0$$ when i saw this. I’m betting B0$$ has the inside story on them bigfoots.


----------



## Resica (Jun 8, 2021)

Head East said:


> I thought of B0$$ when i saw this. I’m betting B0$$ has the inside story on them bigfoots.


What the heck was that?


----------



## Head East (Jun 8, 2021)

Clearly….Samsqaunch.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 8, 2021)

Head East said:


> I thought of B0$$ when i saw this. I’m betting B0$$ has the inside story on them bigfoots.


Lol. Charlie done got the sasquatch in the Blantons.


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 10, 2021)

I too have been hoping to catch a glimpse of the mighty bigfoot, i have travelled far on my journey to no avail.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 10, 2021)

joedublin said:


> Laugh if you want to...but all of us who have hunted the Everglades KNOW that they are there....the native Seminoles know it, too !!!



Different species all together...ours are Skunk Apes!


----------



## alphachief (Jun 10, 2021)

I’m pretty sure all the bigfeet have relocated to Oak Island.


----------



## tr21 (Jun 10, 2021)

haven't seen any bigfoot tracks up here in a few years now, but have seen his brothers  tracks alot lately .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2021)

Resica said:


> What the heck was that?


I don't know, but I think I woulda left right quicklike, too. Backerds. With a pistol in my hand.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 10, 2021)

It would not surprise me the least little bit if I found out that 50% of the members on this forum believe in bigfoot. lol


----------



## Waddams (Jun 10, 2021)

i don't believe for sure, but i've heard those weird howls before a few times and at night heard something go through doing what sounded like whacking tree trunks with a big stick. It was really weird.

The howls - who knows? Could be anything and I don't know exactly what kind of sound every critter in the woods makes. But that tree whacking thing that went by that one night, that's an only time experience and I'm pretty sure there wasn't anybody else around in the woods that night. It would whack 4 to 5 times, then a few moments later it would happen again from a slightly different spot. Based on the sound, I could hear it farther, then closer, then closer still, then farther, then farther still, then it stopped. Played out over about 25 minutes. When I later googled "what knocks on trees in the woods" and got bigfoot results, I was like "say what????!!!"

Overall, I would not be surprised if there was something out there. Too many people have reported encounters for too long for there not to be anything to it, even if there isn't documented proof. I'm sure some are lying for attention seeking, but I'm also sure some are honest and there would be enough of them all added up that there's at least a decent chance that something real and weird is out there and we call it bigfoot for the time being.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2021)

Waddams said:


> i don't believe for sure, but i've heard those weird howls before a few times and at night heard something go through doing what sounded like whacking tree trunks with a big stick. It was really weird.
> 
> The howls - who knows? Could be anything and I don't know exactly what kind of sound every critter in the woods makes. But that tree whacking thing that went by that one night, that's an only time experience and I'm pretty sure there wasn't anybody else around in the woods that night. It would whack 4 to 5 times, then a few moments later it would happen again from a slightly different spot. Based on the sound, I could hear it farther, then closer, then closer still, then farther, then farther still, then it stopped. Played out over about 25 minutes. When I later googled "what knocks on trees in the woods" and got bigfoot results, I was like "say what????!!!"
> 
> Overall, I would not be surprised if there was something out there. Too many people have reported encounters for too long for there not to be anything to it, even if there isn't documented proof. I'm sure some are lying for attention seeking, but I'm also sure some are honest and there would be enough of them all added up that there's at least a decent chance that something real and weird is out there and we call it bigfoot for the time being.


If there is such a thing there, it ain't here. If bigfoot exists, it's out in the Pacific Northwest somewhere, or maybe Louisiana or Arkansas. Right here where I live, the Cherokee never saw bigfoot all the time they lived here, nor any of the people that have lived here for nearly two hundred years. Until the last 20 years or so, when people suddenly started seeing bigfoot everywhere here in the mountains. Mostly people from somewhere else.


----------



## Athos (Jun 10, 2021)

I appreciate y’all bumping this one back up. Still funny. 

No activity in my sector today.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 10, 2021)

No such thing in anybody’s sector.


----------



## Resica (Jun 10, 2021)

Didn't Teddy Roosevelt say he saw one?


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)

yes


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)

i've read reports where a bigfoot pulled a smaller tree out thr ground and either threw it or whacked it against another tree, by smaller tree i mean like maybe a foot across, many reports and comments of that sort.


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2021)

The funny thing to me is that it seems like most of the people who see bogfoots are people who spend most of their lives inside, not people who spend most of their lives out in the woods sitting in trees. Same with black panthers.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2021)

KyDawg said:


> Just a heads up to my fellow Big Foot hunters, this last round of cold weather and snow should really have them moving in the North Georgia mountains. Nothing of significance to report in this sector, although I did get a flash of something crossing the road right about dark last night. I will be checking that spot out.



Bo$$ sure did know a lot about hunting big feets!  He was always willing to help his fellow Big Foot hunters


----------



## Kev (Jun 11, 2021)

Head East said:


> I thought of B0$$ when i saw this. I’m betting B0$$ has the inside story on them bigfoots.


That was for sure a Bigfoot. He was probably mad because those were his mushrooms.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> The funny thing to me is that it seems like most of the people who see bogfoots are people who spend most of their lives inside, not people who spend most of their lives out in the woods sitting in trees. Same with black panthers.



Now you've done it and brought black panthers into the discussion.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now you've done it and brought black panthers into the discussion.


Might as well.


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)

when they were dredging the sav river(srs) back in the day apparently they saw black bears all the time and someone took a pic of a black panther standing on a log, said it's tail was longer than its body, i was told this by an older man who said he was 6 years old when him and his parents were forced of their land(srs) and sitting at the landing at hattiesville with a mosquito net over his head and they had nowhere to go, told me some coyotes recently drug a womans dog off into the woods down there and her hand was caught in the leash loop and they were dragging her with it she got free, i know i've never heard so much coyote activity anywhere else, i played coyote howls on my phone connected to my truck real loud and you should have heard the response, my brother told my fiancee "here we go"


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)

on both sides of the river i add


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)

closest was bullard wma outside hazlehurst


----------



## Son (Jun 11, 2021)

There's no doubt, there's some big feet in Ga. Some up to size fifteen, I"ve seen em. All these years and no road kills yet................lol


----------



## Donal (Jun 11, 2021)

There are  numerous un-reported sightings and encounters.  Not very  many people believe in reality, so why report the truth to non-believers.  Most people have a better chance of seeing a real Georgia black panther that seeing a


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 11, 2021)

Resica said:


> Didn't Teddy Roosevelt say he saw one?



Yes - that is the Bauman story and was in his book "The Wilderness Hunter". Pretty spooky tale and Teddy believed it.

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> It would not surprise me the least little bit if I found out that 50% of the members on this forum believe in bigfoot. lol


I can name you a few that do.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2021)

Resica said:


> Didn't Teddy Roosevelt say he saw one?


No.  In his book, The Wilderness Hunter, he recounts a story of two trappers that encountered some sort of “beast”.  He never calls it Bigfoot, Sasquatch, or describes it as such.  He never claimed first hand knowledge of anything like that.  TR was a remarkable man.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 11, 2021)

I saw one crush 3 watermelons with its thighs.


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 11, 2021)

My cousin here is pretty sure he knows a couple.


----------



## Kev (Jun 11, 2021)

Son said:


> There's no doubt, there's some big feet in Ga. Some up to size fifteen, I"ve seen em. All these years and no road kills yet................lol


Bigfoot are extremely smart creatures and no how to avoid roads and for the most part interactions with people. They kind of remind me of myself. 

My little niece and nephew actually believe that I was a Bigfoot and my wife found me in the woods and trained me.


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)

Kev said:


> Bigfoot are extremely smart creatures and no how to avoid roads and for the most part interactions with people. They kind of remind me of myself.
> 
> My little niece and nephew actually believe that I was a Bigfoot and my wife found me in the woods and trained me.


you may be a sub species of a bigfootsuses


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)

joshwesley said:


> you may be a sub species of a bigfootsuses


bigfeetsuses


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2021)

I always get a kick out of this topic.  I’m the type that doesn’t totally discount anything as being possible.  Well, not anything, but a lot of things. But you’ve got to keep Occam’s razor in mind.  Whatever is the most likely explanation and least fantastic is probably it.  Inversely whatever is far fetched is probably not the answer.

I would actually love it if somebody proved today that Bigfoot was real.  It would mean our woods are wilder than we thought and I think that’s something a lot of us would like.  But like Steve said, so many of these folks that report seeing a Bigfoot are the guy that lives and works in down town Atlanta, moved there from a city up north or on the west coast, drives a Subaru with stickers all over the back window, wears them Buddy Holly glasses, and goes out in the woods convinced he’s gonna run up on Billy McKinney and Herbert Coward from Deliverance any minute.  He’s half scared anyway.  Guys like that and the inexperienced hunter, and I’m not crapping on inexperienced hunters but they’re just that, see a bear off through the trees, maybe standing on his hind legs, bam!  Got yourself a Bigfoot sighting.

There are lots of myths and half truths surrounding this topic.  One is that Teddy Roosevelt said he encountered a Bigfoot.  He never did any such thing. I addressed that in another post.  Another is that the Cherokee had stories about them.  If they did it is t documented.  Get the book, Myths, Legends, and Sacred Formulas of the Cherokee.  It is an extensive documentation of their lore and stories as well as being essential reading for anyone who is interested in the Cherokee.  You won’t find any reference to Bigfoot or “Sasquatch”.  A lot of liberty is taken by some people with some of the stories of the Cherokee like the one of Yennunawee (too lazy to look up the spelling right now but that’s close) or Stone Man.  Some try and make this Bigfoot even though the story clearly describes it as a man who was a cannibal that had unexplainable powers.  No mention of him being hairy or beast like.  He is described as a man.  There is another story about the Bear Man but it is clearly a story about a man who goes and lives with a bear.

The stories about this are interesting and pretty entertaining.  And I personally know a few people who not only believe Bigfoot is real but swear they’ve seen them.  I put josh Wesley in touch with one of them.

I’ve heard some odd things in the woods.  This time about a year ago while camping in the Bull Mountain wilderness I heard some weird howls that didn’t sound anything like yotes.  Heard something howl in a creek bottom on Hannahatchee WMA when I was turkey hunting three years ago.  Hear a yell in the Cohutta Wilderness back in 2017.  Back in April heard something howl while we were in camp at Big Lazer WMA.  Here’s the thing, I didn’t see what made the noise any of these times so I can’t attribute it to anything much less something not proven to exist. 

As for people hearing knocks and howls, it could have just been another person.  If you’re out there, there can easily be somebody else out there regardless of how far out there you are because you got there so that means somebody else can too.

Also, lots of people don’t know about a lot of the sounds that run of the mill wildlife makes.  Take a fox for example.  They make a wide range of sounds and some of them are WEIRD. They make a noise that almost sounds like laughter.  They make another that sounds a lot like a monkey chattering. But it’s just a fox.  I’ve seen some Bigfoot noises posted that are absolutely a fox.  Ever hear two boar hogs fighting in the woods?  Until one cuts another you’d swear you were listing to two gorillas fight.  Had two get into a scrap while I was hunting a creek bottom.  They were about a hundred yards from me in some thick stuff where I couldn’t see them.  It was getting dark and I knew what I was hearing.  They sounded like they were gonna tear the woods down.  An inexperienced hunter might have reported that as a Bigfoot encounter.


----------



## specialk (Jun 11, 2021)

believing in bigfoot is just plain silly.....now ghosts on the other hand is the real thing!


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I always get a kick out of this topic.  I’m the type that doesn’t totally discount anything as being possible.  Well, not anything, but a lot of things. But you’ve got to keep Occam’s razor in mind.  Whatever is the most likely explanation and least fantastic is probably it.  Inversely whatever is far fetched is probably not the answer.
> 
> I would actually love it if somebody proved today that Bigfoot was real.  It would mean our woods are wilder than we thought and I think that’s something a lot of us would like.  But like Steve said, so many of these folks that report seeing a Bigfoot are the guy that lives and works in down town Atlanta, moved there from a city up north or on the west coast, drives a Subaru with stickers all over the back window, wears them Buddy Holly glasses, and goes out in the woods convinced he’s gonna run up on Billy McKinney and Herbert Coward from Deliverance any minute.  He’s half scared anyway.  Guys like that and the inexperienced hunter, and I’m not crapping on inexperienced hunters but they’re just that, see a bear off through the trees, maybe standing on his hind legs, bam!  Got yourself a Bigfoot sighting.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)

agree on much of this


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)

specialk said:


> believing in bigfoot is just plain silly.....now ghosts on the other hand is the real thing!


yes


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I always get a kick out of this topic.  I’m the type that doesn’t totally discount anything as being possible.  Well, not anything, but a lot of things. But you’ve got to keep Occam’s razor in mind.  Whatever is the most likely explanation and least fantastic is probably it.  Inversely whatever is far fetched is probably not the answer.
> 
> I would actually love it if somebody proved today that Bigfoot was real.  It would mean our woods are wilder than we thought and I think that’s something a lot of us would like.  But like Steve said, so many of these folks that report seeing a Bigfoot are the guy that lives and works in down town Atlanta, moved there from a city up north or on the west coast, drives a Subaru with stickers all over the back window, wears them Buddy Holly glasses, and goes out in the woods convinced he’s gonna run up on Billy McKinney and Herbert Coward from Deliverance any minute.  He’s half scared anyway.  Guys like that and the inexperienced hunter, and I’m not crapping on inexperienced hunters but they’re just that, see a bear off through the trees, maybe standing on his hind legs, bam!  Got yourself a Bigfoot sighting.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshwesley (Jun 11, 2021)

you are wise, i have to remind my self of one thing, keep the mulder AND scully mindset, if you catch my drift.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2021)

Nunyunuwi


Danuwoa said:


> I always get a kick out of this topic.  I’m the type that doesn’t totally discount anything as being possible.  Well, not anything, but a lot of things. But you’ve got to keep Occam’s razor in mind.  Whatever is the most likely explanation and least fantastic is probably it.  Inversely whatever is far fetched is probably not the answer.
> 
> I would actually love it if somebody proved today that Bigfoot was real.  It would mean our woods are wilder than we thought and I think that’s something a lot of us would like.  But like Steve said, so many of these folks that report seeing a Bigfoot are the guy that lives and works in down town Atlanta, moved there from a city up north or on the west coast, drives a Subaru with stickers all over the back window, wears them Buddy Holly glasses, and goes out in the woods convinced he’s gonna run up on Billy McKinney and Herbert Coward from Deliverance any minute.  He’s half scared anyway.  Guys like that and the inexperienced hunter, and I’m not crapping on inexperienced hunters but they’re just that, see a bear off through the trees, maybe standing on his hind legs, bam!  Got yourself a Bigfoot sighting.
> 
> ...


You save me a lot of typing sometimes. I hate it too when some of these "experts" try to twist Cherokee legends into bigfoot. They had no bigfoot stories. Giant horned snakes, yep. Giant leeches, fish, yellowjackets, and hawks? Yep. Bigfoot-like creatures? No.

The Nunnehi were spirits. The Yunwi Tsunsdi were little people, equivilent to elves or fey folk in European folklore. Utlunta, the Spearfinger, was a cannibal witch usually in human form, with a stony skin. Nunyunewi was a cannibal warlock with stony skin, sometimes thought to be the husband of Utlunta. Tsulkalu was a supernatural demigod, with the form of a giant human with slanted eyes, who controlled the game, and married a Cherokee woman.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nunyunuwi
> 
> You save me a lot of typing sometimes. I hate it too when some of these "experts" try to twist Cherokee legends into bigfoot. They had no bigfoot stories. Giant horned snakes, yep. Giant leeches, fish, yellowjackets, and hawks? Yep. Bigfoot-like creatures? No.
> 
> The Nunnehi were spirits. The Yunwi Tsunsdi were little people, equivilent to elves or fey folk in European folklore. Utlunta, the Spearfinger, was a cannibal witch usually in human form, with a stony skin. Nunyunewi was a cannibal warlock with stony skin, sometimes thought to be the husband of Utlunta. Tsulkalu was a supernatural demigod, with the form of a giant human with slanted eyes, who controlled the game, and married a Cherokee woman.


We like the same music.  We’ve read the same books.?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> We like the same music.  We’ve read the same books.?


My copy of Mooney is very worn and dog-eared.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> My copy of Mooney is very worn and dog-eared.


It’s a dang good book.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2021)

@NCHillbilly, don’t you love when the guy that looks like me or you but says he’s a Cherokee medicine man runs his mouth and speaks as the foremost authority about the Cherokee and Bigfoot’s place in their history?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> @NCHillbilly, don’t you love when the guy that looks like me or you but says he’s a Cherokee medicine man runs his mouth and speaks as the foremost authority about the Cherokee and Bigfoot’s place in their history?


Yep. White "Cherokee" dude from Oklahoma or some such. I'll believe Swimmer and John Axe, myself. Neither one of them even spoke English.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. White "Cherokee" dude from Oklahoma or some such. I'll believe Swimmer and John Axe, myself. Neither one of them even spoke English.


And the Cherokee white boys with names like Rutting Buck and Running Bear.?. Dead give away.  Most have names like Swimmer, Runner etc.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> And the Cherokee white boys with names like Rutting Buck and Running Bear.?. Dead give away.  Most have names like Swimmer, Runner etc.


I went to school with a bunch of Cherokees with last names like Cucumber, Locust, Walkingstick, and such. And plenty with local names like Barry Campbell and such. Dated a Cherokee girl for awhile who was named Angie McCoy. There is a Cherokee family near here on Soco Creek with the name Bigmeat.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I went to school with a bunch of Cherokees with last names like Cucumber, Locust, Walkingstick, and such. And plenty with local names like Barry Campbell and such. Dated a Cherokee girl for awhile who was named Angie McCoy. There is a Cherokee family near here on Soco Creek with the name Bigmeat.


??Thats hilarious.  Man what man wouldn’t want that for a last name?  Reckon how many times when they have given somebody their last name the response was, “...What?”?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> ??Thats hilarious.  Man what man wouldn’t want that for a last name?  Reckon how many times when they have given somebody their last name the response was, “...What?”?


They are world-famous potters.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 11, 2021)

joshwesley said:


> I too have been hoping to catch a glimpse of the mighty bigfoot, i have travelled far on my journey to no avail.



I think that I have been on a journey to no avail most of my life but I keep forgetting exactly where it is.  It is probable that BigFoot keeps a place there and that helps me to not find him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2021)

. I’ll throw some more wood on the fire.  I’ve seen this one making its rounds for a few years and the audio has been lifted and put into a few other videos.  The last few minutes are hilarious in how obviously fake they are.


----------

